# Explain this



## Viva (May 10, 2010)

[yt]bu1rwIjfxMI[/yt]

Weeaboos and furries, I need your help.


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

I don't see anything


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

*edit*
nvm


----------



## Viva (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't see anything


 
fix'd


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

It's Japan, so what?


----------



## Fallenmink (May 10, 2010)

*Japanese*

Needs no further explanation.


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

What did I just watch?!


----------



## Viva (May 10, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> *Japanese*
> 
> Needs no further explanation.


 
You lacist?


----------



## Don (May 10, 2010)

Wat


----------



## Viva (May 10, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Wat



Exactly


----------



## Zseliq (May 10, 2010)

mmmm I want some of those chips.

Also the dog is dancing because he wants the kid to give him some chips. :V

Just kidding. I don speak japtaneseian.


----------



## Azbulldog (May 10, 2010)

This is tame compared to most of the stuff they come up with.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

that's a cool dog but what was the whole point of the commercial lol


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 10, 2010)

Japanese kids must be so fucked up in the mind after a day of watching that kinda ads.


----------



## Karimah (May 10, 2010)

If Japan stopped producing weird shit they'd stop being Japan.

And I need my fix of anime/horrible J-RPG games.


----------



## Apollo (May 10, 2010)

What if: The chips are like Axe, they pretend to help you.


----------



## Zseliq (May 10, 2010)

HenriW said:


> What if: The chips are like Axe, they pretend to help you.




Yes...YES..I like where this is going.


----------



## Alstor (May 10, 2010)

What are they growing in Japan?


----------



## Apollo (May 10, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Yes...YES..I like where this is going.



There's nothing moreâ€¦


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2010)

The dog is trying to cheer up the kid

but then the kid ditches his dog for some bitch

Also: Chips.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 10, 2010)

I wonder what the japanese smoke before doing these commercials?


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> I wonder what the japanese smoke before doing these commercials?


Naw man they just watch a solid hour of other Japanese Commercials before making thairs. Tearing any hpe of sanity away.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 10, 2010)

Because Japan. 

/thread.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 10, 2010)

Man, you are outdated. I watched this a month and half ago and this is still viral?

It's just a commercial, and the japanese will do anything to make money from air.
Did you watch that panasonic commercial as well?

Bizzare, but has reasons.


----------



## Slyck (May 11, 2010)

Japan

Desu.


----------



## Jashwa (May 11, 2010)

At least the dog didn't sprout tentacles and rape the kid's girl friend. It's Japan, so that shit probably happens all the time.


----------



## Garreth (May 11, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Weeaboos and furries, I need your help.



Neglect your dog. Feed him chips.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 11, 2010)

its cause its japan, they always weird


I mean they have vending machines with PANTIES in em


----------



## Kanin (May 11, 2010)

I think this is proof that the Japanese, are on crack and shrooms. XD


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> its cause its japan, they always weird
> 
> 
> I mean they have vending machines with PANTIES in em


 wait what?


----------

